# Stolen Trains



## Scudding (Oct 31, 2012)

*My Aster Alisan live steam shay I have run for almost ten years was stolen two months ago.*

http://rides.webshots.com/photo/1064695144031964469BXfzpZ Best photo of my shay on Terror Trestle

http://rides.webshots.com/photo/1064695806031964469WZNZTv my Alisan Shay running over the Jigstones Trestle 

http://www.southernsteamtrains.com/shay2truckclassb.htm Information on the model from Aster / Southern Steam Trains
http://home-and-garden.webshots.com/photo/2879983670029945634IBYtfN A photo of my shay on the steel trestle 

I have notified police and live steam sites. I realized I have not posted here. The Alisan Shay is made by Aster and is the 1977 version. I purchased it about nine years ago from Herr Schug in Belgium as a partially assembled kit. Herr Schug built it to make sure he could install missing parts. I had to reassemble it to fix fuel leaks. 

This shay has modifications that will make it easy for me to identify if any of you happen to notice one for sale or meet someone who knows nothing about the shay they are seeking help to run. If you notice an added burner shroud or firebrick wicks or a stainless steel wick (I was experimenting) then in all probability that shay is the stolen one. 

*Please contact Newport, Oregon police officer Andy Ashpole [email protected] or 1 541 574-3348*

or

Gary Lane aka Terror Trestle guy: [email protected] or 541 520-4359 cell
http://www.youtube.com/my_videos?vmo=viewed&sa=0&sf=viewcount 

It took us many years to save up for this fun toy. I miss running it. If you can help locate this stolen engine I would be very grateful.
~ Gary Lane


----------



## docstoy (May 15, 2009)

Question to Scudding, (Gary Lane): 
Can you elaborate on the event, when and how was the engine stolen, home burglary? Usually when attending friends layouts or steam-ups those in attendance are regulars or have engines of their own. As a point of fact, I don't think these engines are the target of random thieves, and it's hard for me to imagine stealing one to be able to run it. The resale market is pretty limited and if it is listed somewhere someone should notice it. Ebay is the most likely site for re-sale, I watch it regularly for steam engine listings. Good luck Gary, I have one too. 
Tom


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry to hear about this Gary, we will keep our eyes open down in San Diego. 

Greg


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Gary, 
Maybe you also put this message on the Live Steam forum. 
Hope that you find it, 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Scudding (Oct 31, 2012)

Almost a year since my Aster Alisan shay was stolen. I brought it from my home to Pacific Shores Motorhome Park to show some friends. While waiting for them to return from work and fun trips, I set the shay on straight track on my Winnebago dash. Day five I returned home after work and the shay was gone. My wife felt safe in this affluent park and simply walked perhaps 150' to the laundry to move clothes to the dryer. She left the door unlocked, but closed. Either someone was waiting for her to leave and stole it, or someone simply was interested, knocked on the door, then tried the handle and looked about and stole it thinking "sucker left the door unlocked and deserves to miss it." 

I agree a random RV'r would not be able to run the engine, especially this one since I modified the wick set up to ceramic brick with a little wick strands to seal it. If he managed to figure out the fuel, he probably figured it did not work since he would not know about the fan nor how to light it without burning his rig. My current thought runs, "May he experience the thrill of feeling heat but not seeing the alcohol flame until it is too late!."

On the other hand, there are a lot of guys who simply acquire models to set on a shelf. 

I attended the Portland Rose City GRS layout tour last hot weekend. I saw a RC live steam engine that slowed down while descending a 6%+ grade without using brakes or a brake van. He said he had a machinist bore out the cylinders 70% larger and made sure he purchased a model with Piston Valves instead of D Valves. I know the two shays I operated simply accelerated down grade no matter how the Johnston bar was set.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the loss. I camp quite frequenly and do run my LS while camping. I'm always on the look out for others that may be also bring trains when camping. I will keep my eyes pealed for your loco. Knowing you where in a camp ground when stolen this loco maybe traveling. Later RJD


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't these things have serial numbers? All my inexpensive Accucraft engines have serial numbers.


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

John:


Good question, I was about to ask it.

Chuck


----------



## Scudding (Oct 31, 2012)

I was spending months at a motorhome resort and some other members were interested in seeing the engine. I brought it from home, but the two main curious guys were out of state. I set the model on track on the Winnebago dash in the center. Honestly there is little other space other than under the rig. My wife left the rig to move laundry into the dryer. When she returned on one of the trips, the model and track was gone. 

Another member had jewelry stolen that dog or the next. They thought a guest temporary renter looked suspicious because they "looked like gypsies". 

My guess is either the suspicious ones did it or a member saw the model, knocked on the door to chat about it, tried the door, admired the model, looked around and impulsively stole it. 

I search for Alisan Shays by Aster for sale episodically hoping to luck out. 

If anyone spots a candidate model let me know. 
One distinguishing alteration is stainless steel mesh wick in the bundle of wick threads. One of the wicks is firebrick shaped to fit the fuel tube. 
There is a railing on the boiler with a missing stanchion nut so it hangs loose. 

~ Gary Lane
541 520-4359
[email protected]


----------



## Scudding (Oct 31, 2012)

I appreciate your willingness to keep your eyes open.

Have you any photos of your camping live steam trains running? Or video?

I am considering installing track here. Concerns are winds can reach 80-120 mph here on the Oregon coast. Rain, salt air, and sometimes leaving the site are other concerns. So either always portable or anchored firmly to earth/cement makes sense to my plans to date. Any ideas you have implemented are welcome information.

Gary Lane 
[email protected]


----------



## Scudding (Oct 31, 2012)

Changing e-mail to: scudding [email protected] or [email protected]
Just in case someone spots my shay. Still carrying the torch for my customized Alisan Shay. Have not yet saved the money to purchase a new live steam engine. I am leaning toward a SR&RL live steam RC engine this time.


----------



## Scudding (Oct 31, 2012)

Train brought to Pacific Shores Motorcoach Resort in Newport, Oregon to show curious friends. Set on dash since only other space was in storage underneath the coach. Wife left to check on laundry only 100 feet away but left door closed and unlocked. Blink and it was gone. Filed police report. 

April 21, 2017 Shay is still AWOL. No replacement yet. Currently tearing down layout to rebuild retaining walls.


----------



## Scudding (Oct 31, 2012)

*Still missing but not forgotten*

My Shay has not been found. Looking at the 2011 version if I have the spare cash.


----------



## Scudding (Oct 31, 2012)

Still missing my Shay. Considering the new Aster Alison Shay. Propane will allow easier RC it seems.


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Scudding, keep the case alive. I guess it is considered a 'Cold Case', but as shown on TV they do come to conclusion sooner or later. LiG


----------

